# Sponsoring Visa for Girlfriend ! :(



## anindya (Jan 15, 2010)

Never knew - it would be sooo difficult to sponsor a short term visa for my girlfriend!

As per visa rules I cant sponsor a non-blood relation .. esp. an unaccompanied woman less than 30 years of age.

Most travel agencies and hotels too are unwilling to sponsor a tourist visa (14 day visa) - citing similar reasons.

She has tried in India too ... but she doesn't have relevant income documents to apply through emirates.

Any suggestions ??

Regards


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

This is what you get for living in sin. Now God will smite you both with a copy of the Yellow Pages

/have you tried booking via Emirates from India? iirc they arrange visas. good luck


----------

